# Here’s How You Fight Back — My Lawsuit Against Lyft (Updated)



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Whenever Uber or Lyft sends me an non-Surge/PrimeTime call, I text the passenger and tell them this:

"Hi. As a Lyft driver, I routinely earn less than minimum-wage and have been sexually assaulted by a passenger in the past. This, then, is why I suffer from Post Traumatic Stress Disorder and anxiety attacks. Please hold on for a moment while I attempt to collect my breath, as oxygen - like money - is something I'm currently in short supply of. Thanks"

So, why is this message so vital to the voice of change? Because Uber or Lyft can't retaliate against you for speaking your truth.

And best of all? You're causing a PR nightmare for both companies - one that will force change.

So what's your truth?

Perhaps you sleep in your car and you're delayed because you're trying to make more room for a passenger (belongings everywhere). Perhaps you earn less than minimum-wage and desperately need to get food first because your stomach hurts. Perhaps you need to look for quarters in order to get gas.

Have fun with it, but be genuine and honest.

*Want more dirty deets on Lyft? Click on my Trump Economics Avatar and scroll to the Information/About me section of my uberpeople.net page.*


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

The best thing to do is stop doing business with Uber/Lyft. So long as you drive for them you make money for them.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Demon said:


> The best thing to do is stop doing business with Uber/Lyft. So long as you drive for them you make money for them.


Sorry, but giving up isn't in my nature. I'd rather stand for something than nothing at all. If Uber and Lyft want to treat us like discards, it's time the world knows about it in our own words - something that can no longer be misinterpreted or misrepresented.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Trump Economics said:


> Sorry, but giving up isn't in my nature. I'd rather stand for something than nothing at all. If Uber and Lyft want to treat us like discards, it's time the world knows about it in our own words - something that can no longer be misinterpreted or misrepresented.


It isn't giving up. It's denying Uber & Lyft business so they can't sustain their business.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Demon said:


> It isn't giving up. It's denying Uber & Lyft business so they can't sustain their business.


Sorry, but they'll just find another sucker to take your place. I'd rather strike at the heart of their business and force change that transcends.


----------



## nononsense (Mar 24, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Whenever Uber or Lyft sends me an non-Surge/PrimeTime call, I text the passenger and tell them this:
> 
> "Hi. As a Lyft driver, I routinely earn less than minimum-wage and have been sexually assaulted by a passenger in the past. This, then, is why I suffer from Post Traumatic Stress Disorder and anxiety attacks. Please hold on for a moment while I attempt to collect my breath, as oxygen - like money - is something I'm currently in short supply of. Thanks"
> 
> ...


Who said they can't retaliate against you for speaking the truth?? That is damaging their relationship with their customers. As an independent contractor they can terminate this relationship at any time. And they will if they get a wind of you speaking your truth.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

It sounds like you know Lyft really well. Fortunately, so do I.

*At 7:37 PM PST, I was logged out of Driver Mode for not getting to their calls fast enough. 
*









I immediately called their Support Line, but was transferred to five different people, and none of them did anything to help. They explained that the suspension was only temporary, and I explained that discrimination against someone with a disability is against the law. As it stands, you can't suspend someone for having anxiety attacks in their front seat.

While I make every attempt to complete a call after it's accepted, I can't deny my truth - sometimes the anxiety will overcome me and I can't breathe, which means I can't drive and I'm frozen in position. Yes, I would love to cancel the call, but Lyft has threatened to terminate my account if I do. Instead, I text the my truth to the passenger and wait to see if my anxiety subsides. I refer to this as "fighting back" because it's my body's way of saying, "Something is wrong. You must take action."

*At 8:37 PM PST, I received an email stating that I had used inappropriate language towards a passenger, despite not having completed any of their calls within several days. This is evidence of clear retaliation, to say nothing of the suspension. Note: I have completed about 7,000 calls with Lyft, and this is the first "anonymous complaint" I have ever received. *










*At 9:42 PM PST, I responsed to their claim with a complaint of my own. *










*Small Claims Complaint: *

Page 1 of 3









Page 2 of 3









Page 3 of 3









In light of these legal proceedings, I can't comment on this post any further, but will update it once the dispute is resolved.

Thanks,

TE



nononsense said:


> Who said they can't retaliate against you for speaking the truth?? That is damaging their relationship with their customers. As an independent contractor they can terminate this relationship at any time. And they will if they get a wind of you speaking your truth.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

*Update: *Here's a copy of the text message thread. Notice I was suspended 5 minutes after my last text.










Trump Economics said:


> It sounds like you know Lyft really well. Fortunately, so do I.
> 
> *At 7:37 PM PST, I was logged out of Driver Mode for not getting to their calls fast enough.
> *
> ...


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> *Update: *Here's a copy of the text message thread. Notice I was suspended 5 minutes after my last text.
> 
> View attachment 206998


All your posts are worth reading. But if a disability affects/restricts you in any way doing your job then they can fire you. It's not discrimination.
Besides the not moving is an automated email.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Glad to see you’re taking them to court.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

David has picked a fight with Goliath. Good luck man, I hope your stone works lol...on a side note, at least that settlement money is coming soon to get you through. You can at least eat some Taco Bell in the meanwhile....maybe apply for a job while you are there also haha

Is that 3 birds with one stone?


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Hopefully that arbitration agreement doesn't bite you in the @$s.
Keep us posted!


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

unPat said:


> All your posts are worth reading. But if a disability affects/restricts you in any way doing your job then they can fire you. It's not discrimination.
> Besides the not moving is an automated emaQUOTE]


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

MadePenniesToday said:


> View attachment 207115


?


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

While I appreciate what you're trying to do, I'm afraid you didn't research the law well enough. The discrimination protection that the ADA provides is for an employee (which as an Independent Contractor, you are not). If you were an employee, they could still keep you from driving. They would simply have to give you a job that your disability would work with (such as in a hub). You should really be talking to an actual lawyer before going off half cocked.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Whenever Uber or Lyft sends me an non-Surge/PrimeTime call, I text the passenger and tell them this:
> 
> "Hi. As a Lyft driver, I routinely earn less than minimum-wage and have been sexually assaulted by a passenger in the past. This, then, is why I suffer from Post Traumatic Stress Disorder and anxiety attacks. Please hold on for a moment while I attempt to collect my breath, as oxygen - like money - is something I'm currently in short supply of. Thanks"
> 
> ...


Do you sleep better at night because of your statements and actions above???


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> While I appreciate what you're trying to do, I'm afraid you didn't research the law well enough. The discrimination protection that the ADA provides is for an employee (which as an Independent Contractor, you are not). If you were an employee, they could still keep you from driving. They would simply have to give you a job that your disability would work with (such as in a hub). You should really be talking to an actual lawyer before going off half cocked.


Hey...don't count this guy out. No one thought he was gonna win the election and be president either lol


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

I've read the ADA more times than I care to admit (It's my field). As an independent contractor, if his disability prevents him from doing completing his contract, it is not discrimination for them to cut him loose. IF he were an employee, it would be different, they'd have to try to find something else for him to do within the company (or give him reasonable accommodations). As he is not though, they can simply end the contract.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> LOL. It's "your field" yet you don't know the basic fact of who is covered by the ADA? Handicapped parking spaces, buses, curb cuts, ramps, elevators, etc. None of those have to do with employee/employer relationship. I say let TE go and test it in court.


You are aware that there are different sections of the ADA, not just one "ADA" right? There are 5 different "sections" (called titles) and they cover a vast area of things. Title I (literally the first one) covers employment. Title III (Public Accommodation) is what mostly affects us (and what the service dog debates are always centered around). As you mention it covers things like parking spaces, curb cuts, ramps, even the size of doorways, in other sections (most often in both Title II and Title III). It seems, perhaps, that you should follow your own advice and read the ADA?

Here's a primer for you (please read it)...

https://adata.org/learn-about-ada

Oh I forgot to mention, his argument about retaliation is based on Title V. While he is correct that they can't retaliate against him, they can simply end their contract with him on the basis that he can't complete it. Again, as an employee, he would have more options (which is one of many reasons they don't make us employees).


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

*Update: *

Without provocation, this email was just received...










Trump Economics said:


> *Update: *Here's a copy of the text message thread. Notice I was suspended 5 minutes after my last text.
> 
> View attachment 206998


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

So Lyft does read this forum.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Can't say this is unexpected. Once they determine the threat of litigation is real, the last thing they will do is keep you on their platform. It's literally financing the person trying to sue them.


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

I have been called a Lyft shill for posting positive experiences with Lyft. I am beginning to think this person is a shill posting a lot of lies and misinformation so Lyft can see who will bite and make negative comments about the company. I mean, really, who is going to send a pax a message about their anxiety and needing oxygen and then sue for 10k when called out for it. He is either really stupid or a shill.


----------



## Kcope316 (Nov 7, 2017)

FYI, there is no "your truth" there is just truth and it is not subjective!


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

“Are you now, or have you ever been a member of the Lyft party?”

Starting to sound like a bit of paranoia here hehe. I don’t think either of you are a shill. Frankly they don’t need shills, anyone can post about any subject and tons of people for or against will come post stuff. All Lyft has to do is read, we all wind up doing it all on our own.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> *Update: *
> 
> Without provocation, this email was just received...
> 
> View attachment 207171


No offense TE but your comment "without provocation" is a crock. I'm certainly not a fan of Lyft as you can read in my past posts but you have provoked them in many ways. 
BTW if driving causes your disability to flair up all the time why do you even to it? I don't think it is Lyft's problem that this happens.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Woot this is a classic. You were either really bored today or your mad genius revealed at last. Whichever keep us posted.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Whenever Uber or Lyft sends me an non-Surge/PrimeTime call, I text the passenger and tell them this:
> 
> "Hi. As a Lyft driver, I routinely earn less than minimum-wage and have been sexually assaulted by a passenger in the past. This, then, is why I suffer from Post Traumatic Stress Disorder and anxiety attacks. Please hold on for a moment while I attempt to collect my breath, as oxygen - like money - is something I'm currently in short supply of. Thanks"
> 
> ...


That's genius for forcing a cancel.
...Unless you get deacrivated via bot for "texting passengers leading to them cancelling too often" (i know it's a thing for phone calls)



unPat said:


> All your posts are worth reading. But if a disability affects/restricts you in any way doing your job then they can fire you. It's not discrimination.
> Besides the not moving is an automated email.
> 
> View attachment 207004


You know you got problems if your cancellation menu includes "driver not moving", but NOT "changed my mind" or "too expensive"



Trump Economics said:


> *Update: *
> 
> Without provocation, this email was just received...
> 
> View attachment 207171


"Service your needs", hmm, interesting.... almost sounds like they killed your pax account not your driver one.

Although, Jenny, you HAVE been provoking the hell out of em and fishing for cause to sue...












William Fenton said:


> I have been called a Lyft shill for posting positive experiences with Lyft. I am beginning to think this person is a shill posting a lot of lies and misinformation so Lyft can see who will bite and make negative comments about the company. I mean, really, who is going to send a pax a message about their anxiety and needing oxygen and then sue for 10k when called out for it. He is either really stupid or a shill.


Dear Lyft Corporate Offices,

You guys know full well that Jennifer appears to be female and she is currently fishing for cause to sue you people.

Don't think that calling the lady a "he" will make you look unaware.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Jennifer seems to be the Lyft rep.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Pawtism said:


> Jennifer seems to be the Lyft rep.


ADD moment...


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Adieu said:


> ADD moment...


NP


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Adieu said:


> You know you got problems if your cancellation menu includes "driver not moving", but NOT "changed my mind" or "too expensive"


It shows that only if the driver is not moving after couple of minutes.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

MadePenniesToday said:


> View attachment 207115


We are not employed, as such the ADA does not apply to us.

But further the ADA does not make exceptions if a disability prevents someone from safely performing their job.

Do you really think the ADA will mandate that an airline hire a blind pilot?

LOL.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Sorry, but they'll just find another sucker to take your place. I'd rather strike at the heart of their business and force change that transcends.


You go!

I'm glad you're advocating for all of us. I'll be watching for the needed changes.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> We are not employed, as such the ADA does not apply to us.
> 
> But further the ADA does not make exceptions if a disability prevents someone from safely performing their job.
> 
> ...


Just to make sure there is no confusion, he means Title I (Employement) doesn't apply to us. Title III (public accommodations) still does. But his point is correct.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> Just to make sure there is no confusion, he means Title I (Employement) doesn't apply to us. Title III (public accommodations) still does. But his point is correct.


Right, I meant us, not passengers. We must accommodate any passenger we can reasonably. Reasonably means we put a folding wheelchair in the trunk. Unreasonable is an electric scooter, which requires a lift.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> Right, I meant us, not passengers. We must accommodate any passenger we can reasonably. Reasonably means we put a folding wheelchair in the trunk. Unreasonable is an electric scooter, which requires a lift.


Exactly, wasn't trying to nit pick ya (you clearly seem to understand the ADA) but there are some who get confused by it.


----------



## 786Sunnysingh786 (Apr 6, 2018)

Hey guys,
I recently found out that Lyft is charging passenger more money than what they show us on the app that passenger is paying. For example, I brought one passenger from Newark airport to Brooklyn (24 miles, 40 minutes) and got paid $45 including tolls, but the passenger paid $110. What can I do about this?
I called them but they won’t admit that they charge more to customers and paid me less because I didn’t have the proof.


----------



## dogmeat (Mar 12, 2018)

786Sunnysingh786 said:


> Hey guys,
> I recently found out that Lyft is charging passenger more money than what they show us on the app that passenger is paying. For example, I brought one passenger from Newark airport to Brooklyn (24 miles, 40 minutes) and got paid $45 including tolls, but the passenger paid $110. What can I do about this?
> I called them but they won't admit that they charge more to customers and paid me less because I didn't have the proof.


I'm not sure how your question ended up on this thread of all places, but drivers get paid based on time and distance (different for each city). It doesn't matter what Lyft charges the passenger.


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

Yes it does matter what they charge the passenger when many times i have been cheated by lyft with the primetime not matching up to passenger app on the intial driver request. Sometimes i will get no primetime on request and i immediately check the same address on passenger app and there is primetime. Today same thing, no primetime on request but immediately checking same address it was 50%. No way it jumped from nothing to 50% in 7 seconds of checking. It keeps happening over and over again i see a request and then check app and i realize am being cheated. Be careful lyft does not always give the exact primetime percentage.. They also get sneaky sometimes ive noticed they take 50 percent more than the primetime so when it says 100 percent on driver app, its at 150 percent for the passenger, or 200% i had a ride today and checked address it was also at 250 percent. I think they do it with 50 percent increments, times i always check passenger app and ask passengers if you have to. They are seriously cheating drivers watch out!!! 


dogmeat said:


> I'm not sure how your question ended up on this thread of all places, but drivers get paid based on time and distance (different for each city). It doesn't matter what Lyft charges the passenger.


----------



## Dr. Jim Sadler (Dec 13, 2016)

Independent contractors CAN use the ADA for disability discrimination. Those saying you can’t should study law or conduct more research.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Good idea!


----------



## GreatGooglyMoogly (Mar 2, 2018)

Dr. Jim Sadler said:


> Independent contractors CAN use the ADA for disability discrimination. Those saying you can't should study law or conduct more research.


This. Once a company agrees to the service of a contractor many legal protections enjoyed by employees are attached. For instance, you can't sexually harass a contractor any more than you can an employee.

As far as the ADA goes, the question will be whether the contractor should have been given accommodation, or whether the disability actually prevented accomplishment of the job (which could justify the termination). I'm guessing that a reasonable interpretation would be how often and how long the driving interruption lasts. This is probably not something a small claims court official/judge is not going to be willing to adjudicate.

Edit: a quicknof case shows something I didn't know. Contractors have. zero protections under the ADA. Your suit is pointless and you will get laughed out of small claims court.

https://bradleyriley.com/independent-contractors-protected-ada-adea-fmla/


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

As much as we like to see some action taken against Gryft, it seems like there are some issues that need to be addressed in your claim.

1. If your anxiety attacks prevent you from driving, they can end your contact, no questions asked. Anti-Discrimination laws regarding disability only apply to employees, which you're not.

2. For your anxiety to even qualify as a disability, you must adequately prove that it has prevented you from performing your work and also support it with a medical evidence. (Even that only helps your case if you're an employee).

3. You're single handedly trying to challenge a multi billion dollar company which in itself is no easy task. They can simply drag on the court proceedings for months until you can't keep up anymore (That's assuming your case even makes it that far without the judge throwing it out).

4. In the unlikely scenario, your claims might have an impact on your driving privileges.

I hope you have taken the above points into consideration. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> *Update: *
> 
> Without provocation, this email was just received...
> 
> View attachment 207171


So, what's the update on this? It's been a while.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

People have a tendency to see in black and white — their minds instantly go to accommodation, the ADA, etc. True, I was sexually assaulted on the Lyft platform, and they are responsible for my panic attacks, but my complaint was never based soley on those merits alone; they included discrimination and retaliation against an individual with documented health issues. 

Fact: you can not terminate a driver’s account for communicating a medical issue or need, which is what Lyft did. 

Again, I would encourage anyone with a legitimate grievance to file a legal complaint against Lyft, and if you’re a driver in CA, even better


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> People have a tendency to see in black and white - their minds instantly go to accommodation, the ADA, etc. True, I was sexually assaulted on the Lyft platform, and they are responsible for my panic attacks, but my complaint was never based soley on those merits alone; they included discrimination and retaliation against an individual with documented health issues.
> 
> Fact: you can not terminate a driver's account for communicating a medical issue or need, which is what Lyft did.
> 
> Again, I would encourage anyone with a legitimate grievance to file a legal complaint against Lyft, and if you're a driver in CA, even better


Ok, so what's the status on the case?


----------



## f1zero (Jan 29, 2016)

At the bare minimum the disability discrimination and loss of income claims were dismissed because ADA doesn’t apply to IC’s and thus Lyft could’ve deactivated without issue. 

Please state the law or TOS where it states that you can’t be deactivated for communicating a medical issue or need when you’re an IC.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

f1zero said:


> At the bare minimum the disability discrimination and loss of income claims were dismissed because ADA doesn't apply to IC's and thus Lyft could've deactivated without issue.
> 
> Please state the law or TOS where it states that you can't be deactivated for communicating a medical issue or need when you're an IC.


When a business actively discriminates against another individual (regardless of the relationship) and does so with the intent to cause harm, it's referred to as "retaliation."

But I enjoy withholding just enough information so I can watch others tell me they know the outcome of this case.

Keep going *eats popcorn*

Oh, oh, and try to focus on what I did wrong in order to be terminated.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Finally! All those years of law school for these Uber drivers is paying off! And by “law school” i mean watching reruns of Matlock and L.A. Law....


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

IERide said:


> Finally! All those years of law school for these Uber drivers is paying off! And by "law school" i mean watching reruns of Matlock and L.A. Law....


In the criminal justice system, the people are represented by two separate yet equally important groups: The police, who investigate crime, and the district attorneys, who prosecute the offenders.


----------



## Tarrnation (Apr 23, 2016)

I applaud for your effort to make Lyft change their ways but you are kind of shooting yourself in the foot by coming to a public forum before your case is settled and admitting things like:



Trump Economics said:


> Whenever Uber or *Lyft sends me an non-Surge/PrimeTime call*, I text the passenger and tell them this:


That right there proves to the judge that you're just cherry-picking rides and your self-proclaimed "disability" is only triggered when you are presented with rides at normal rates.

You then went on to complain about Lyft retaliating against you, but you clearly admitted that this entire thing is a retaliation on YOUR part in your original statement:



Trump Economics said:


> And best of all? You're *causing a PR nightmare* for both companies - one that will force change.


I have a feeling that this will go nowhere in court. Next time you have a good thing going, keep it to yourself until the court proceedings are finished! Then you can write about it on public forums, and even appear on television news segments if you want, without fear of the publications effecting your case somehow.

Remember: anything you say can AND WILL be used against you on court!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Tarrnation said:


> I applaud for your effort to make Lyft change their ways but you are kind of shooting yourself in the foot by coming to a public forum before your case is settled and admitting things like:
> 
> That right there proves to the judge that you're just cherry-picking rides and your self-proclaimed "disability" is only triggered when you are presented with rides at normal rates.
> 
> ...


Who said this issue hasn't been resolved?

Hang on, I need some butter for my popcorn.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Whenever Uber or Lyft sends me an non-Surge/PrimeTime call, I text the passenger and tell them this:
> 
> "Hi. As a Lyft driver, I routinely earn less than minimum-wage and have been sexually assaulted by a passenger in the past. This, then, is why I suffer from Post Traumatic Stress Disorder and anxiety attacks. Please hold on for a moment while I attempt to collect my breath, as oxygen - like money - is something I'm currently in short supply of. Thanks"
> 
> ...


Perhaps you should seek proffessional help



Trump Economics said:


> When a business actively discriminates against another individual (regardless of the relationship) and does so with the intent to cause harm, it's referred to as "retaliation."
> 
> But I enjoy withholding just enough information so I can watch others tell me they know the outcome of this case.
> 
> ...


You didn't pick up pax


----------



## Tarrnation (Apr 23, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Who said this issue hasn't been resolved?


Uhh.... you did?



Trump Economics said:


> In light of these legal proceedings, I can't comment on this post any further, but will update it once the dispute is resolved.


Pass that bucket over here, will ya?


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Who said this issue hasn't been resolved?
> 
> Hang on, I need some butter for my popcorn.


We are all thinking it.....

Did you win or not?! Lol


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Lyfted13 said:


> We are all thinking it.....
> 
> Did you win or not?! Lol


I'm allowed to comment on the events that led up to the complaint, but not the outcome


----------



## Tarrnation (Apr 23, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> I'm allowed to comment on the events that led up to the complaint, but not the outcome


Judging by that smiley face, it sounds like it was a favorable outcome. I'm happy that you're happy. I really hope the outcome also makes the rest of us happy though...


----------



## f1zero (Jan 29, 2016)

So basically you signed a NDA and settled. What was the point of making this thread if you were willing to sign an NDA? You really showed Lyft by causing a PR nightmare. They’re definitely going to change their ways now because of that NDA that you signed *rolls eyes*


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

f1zero said:


> So basically you signed a NDA and settled. What was the point of making this thread if you were willing to sign an NDA? You really showed Lyft by causing a PR nightmare. They're definitely going to change their ways now because of that NDA that you signed *rolls eyes*


IF it's true/that's what even happened..

Of course, because of the alleged "NDA" or unwillingness to comment and pretending that something happened, we will never know.
I will point out though, that from the time of the court filing (Feb 20, 2018) to the alleged "resolution" less than 90 days later must be a world speed-record for legal proceedings/a settlement/arbitration/agreement!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

William Fenton said:


> I have been called a Lyft shill for posting positive experiences with Lyft. I am beginning to think this person is a shill posting a lot of lies and misinformation so Lyft can see who will bite and make negative comments about the company. I mean, really, who is going to send a pax a message about their anxiety and needing oxygen and then sue for 10k when called out for it. He is either really stupid or a shill.


I was wondering why he had the app even on if he wasnt able to complete a trip. This just sounds like a setup for a case to sue lyft. If I need gas,food or a bathroom i shut the app off until im ready to work...


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

f1zero said:


> So basically you signed a NDA and settled. What was the point of making this thread if you were willing to sign an NDA? You really showed Lyft by causing a PR nightmare. They're definitely going to change their ways now because of that NDA that you signed *rolls eyes*


The purpose of this thread was to show how a driver was sexually assaulted.

The purpose of this thread was to show how a driver was retaliated against (had their account cancelled) when they disclosed their disability.

The purpose of this thread was to document and display Lyft's business practices.

The purpose of this thread wasn't about outcomes, it was about "action." I took action, and that's what I've always encouraged others to do.

If you live in the state of California, file for unemployment if Lyft terminates you, and join one of the class action suits against them. And if you feel you have cause, take them to small claims court.

That is the point of this thread. Agree or disagree with it - I'm fine with either.


----------



## Sl0re10 (May 7, 2018)

IERide said:


> IF it's true/that's what even happened..
> 
> Of course, because of the alleged "NDA" or unwillingness to comment and pretending that something happened, we will never know.
> I will point out though, that from the time of the court filing (Feb 20, 2018) to the alleged "resolution" less than 90 days later must be a world speed-record for legal proceedings/a settlement/arbitration/agreement!


If it was small claims it could be this fast... NDA means out of court settlement...


----------



## f1zero (Jan 29, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> The purpose of this thread was to show how a driver was sexually assaulted.
> 
> The purpose of this thread was to show how a driver was retaliated against (had their account cancelled) when they disclosed their disability.
> 
> ...


Yea, you took the action of happily making the problem go away for Lyft by signing the NDA. You didn't get them to admit to anything publicly or on the record in court. You could've made everything public in court and future drivers could've used your case to make Lyft look like it has a pattern of discriminating. But you didn't do that, you took the NDA bribe happily.

Did Lyft reactivate your account? Or is that part of the NDA too? Did Lyft agree to any reforms or did you just let them continue discriminating?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

f1zero said:


> Yea, you took the action of happily making the problem go away for Lyft by signing the NDA. You didn't get them to admit to anything publicly or on the record in court. You could've made everything public in court and future drivers could've used your case to make Lyft look like it has a pattern of discriminating. But you didn't do that, you took the NDA bribe happily.
> 
> Did Lyft reactivate your account? Or is that part of the NDA too? Did Lyft agree to any reforms or did you just let them continue discriminating?


I stand by the merits of my complaint. This issue hasn't been resolved, which is why I can't comment on an outcome. Every assumption you've made is false.

When there is an outcome, I said I would update this thread. Fighting Lyft isn't on the top of my "To Do" list right now - getting another job is.

As for my actions, they aren't perfect, but I've always tried to speak up and advocate for the fair treatment of drivers.

For example: when Lyft tells the media their drivers earn about $25 an hour before expenses, you can link them to my UP page, or directly to this link

https://uberpeople.net/threads/proof-that-lyft-drivers-are-giving-away-free-rides-while-lyft-takes-a-35-comission.165017/

You're welcome.


----------

